# Swine Flu!!!!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

They just announced it on the news that there are 5 confirmed cases of swine fluin my county!







I am just beside myself over this!! I am always one to overreact, especially when it comes to my kids. I have 3 in different schools, so I feel like a chicken with her head cut off. Where do I overreact first?!?









I'm in NJ and I know there are some of you in NY and Texas, where I've heard that some schools are closed. Does anyone know of any family that's been affected?

I am wishing you and your families all good health and perfect sanitary practices!!!! Please everyone be careful!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I heard the first voice of reason on the radio today. A doctor was comenting on the SWINE FLU frenzy. He wanted to remind the world. This is just the FLU. There is nothing special about it. The media has created a false panic. Every year a couple of FLU strains spread across the country and this is just one of the many. It is NOT worse than the hundreds that have spead in the past!
Be safe, wash your hands alot, but DONT panic and dont change your lifestyle for this!

Brain


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, I heard on the news that over 30,000 people die each year from flu in the U.S.A. alone.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree, if you do a little research, it's not as bad as the media is making it sound.

It's the topic du jour and the media is covering it like crazy for now.

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I heard the first voice of reason on the radio today. A doctor was comenting on the SWINE FLU frenzy. He wanted to remind the world. This is just the FLU. There is nothing special about it. The media has created a false panic. Every year a couple of FLU strains spread across the country and this is just one of the many. It is NOT worse than the hundreds that have spead in the past!
> Be safe, wash your hands alot, but DONT panic and dont change your lifestyle for this!
> 
> Brain


X2

It is my opinion that it is a Media Frenzy...........My wife over reacts (or wants to) to this stuff as well.

I believe something like 39,000 people die from the Flu in this country every year...........

I had contacted my Broker the minute the media started hyping it to get his opinion on buying RHBYY Roche Pharmaceuticals, makers of Tamaflu.......he had said they were already on it..........but they did not feel the stock would do anything short term...good long term investment......In speaking to Doctor's they said the above as well.....its just the Flu.

Also on a side note............the "threat levels" you hear about were raised to a level 4 and now 5.........They raise these for events as well, for instance they were raised to level 4 before the inauguration, as it gives the Government agencies access to the means to be able to react to things.........get free vaccinations out or what ever might be needed, with less red tape.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

As reported above, the CDC says somewhere from 34,000 to 39,000 people die from the flu or flu related complications. If you thin about it, we should be freaking out every day of every year, as thats over 100 people a day in the US alone.

I am not going to screw up my life and stay in my house for the next month, but it is a little disconcerting that I read the World Health Organization today said "all of humanity is under threat" from a potential swine flu pandemic and called for "global solidarity" to combat the virus.

.... way to calm everyone down.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Organizations using terms like "global solidarity" concern me more than the swine flu.............

Mike


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Someone once said that there would be a black president when pigs fly!

Well, here we are 100 days into Obama's presidency, and guess what.....

Yes, scroll down

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

Now we have the PIG FLU!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The difference in this Flu and the regular annual flu's is no one has ever had it before thus there is no immunity to it and there is no vaccine for it. The 30,000 to 40,000 that die each year is 95% elderly that have other issues. This current strain will kill adults in the prime of life not just the old and infirm.

Should you panic, No you shouldn't, you should live your life as you normally would but if you show any symptoms do not wait to have them treated. Get them treated and treated aggressively.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i am a firefighter/paramedic and occasionally the media gets excited about something, remember bird flu, anthrax. Yes people die each year of the flu. Yes Andy sounds correct about the immunity thing. But in reality most of us are healthy and we have only had one death in the U.S. I am not concerned about it. I tell my kids to cover thier mouth when coughing and wash their hands. One other thing all those masks being sold are not really that good at protecting u from catching the flu or another bug. They are good at not spreading a bug. IMHO it is not something I would be worried about.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Agree with Andy. The issue so far with this flu is the immune system response in normally healthy people, appears they experience a "hyper' reaction, inflammations, etc...so if that is truly the case then it is not just the young and elderly that the medical facilities would want coming in...leading to overcrowding, etc...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/guidance_ems.htm

This was sent to our Amb Corps members to read.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would agree that the media is making a big deal out of this, and probably blowing it well out of proportion, I would expect no less. On the other hand, when I see agencies like the CDC and governments worldwide approaching the situation the way they are, it does give one pause. My feeling is this is not your everyday 'flu', and we should not pass it off lightly.

I would also agree with what others have said about how many people in the U.S. die of the 'flu' each year, and Andy's assessment of the reality of that statistic and the difference between it and our current circumstance is probably pretty accurate.

Now, I'm not a Doctor or an expert in these sorts of things by any means, but I believe there is a method to the madness of how this is being handled. An unfortunate side-effect of this strategy is that if it works, and the kind of catastrophic outcome that has been suggested is averted, most of us will think the whole thing was just overblown hype. We will go on about our lives not realizing that the very reason all the dire predictions never came to pass is precisely because of how aggressive the experts were in isolating it before it spread to a point that nothing could be done to stop it.

So, should you panic? No. It never does any good anyway. But I would encourage everybody to take the threat seriously and take whatever reasonable precautions you can. My guess is that we are going to avert any major catastrophe, and it will be because we did take it seriously and approached it head on.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not scared either.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see you are still in training pants







..........couldn t resist


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm,i just went to Mexico and now im feeling ill..........Anyone want to go camping this weekend with me?


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im not scared either.....


I can't help it, that's hilarious!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I see you are still in training pants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good One!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The difference in this Flu and the regular annual flu's is no one has ever had it before thus there is no immunity to it and there is no vaccine for it. The 30,000 to 40,000 that die each year is 95% elderly that have other issues. This current strain will kill adults in the prime of life not just the old and infirm.
> 
> Should you panic, No you shouldn't, you should live your life as you normally would but if you show any symptoms do not wait to have them treated. Get them treated and treated aggressively.


I agree with all of this.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I drank a six pack of Corona and ate a bag of pork rinds, should I go to the doctor?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> I drank a six pack of Corona and ate a bag of pork rinds, should I go to the doctor?


Maybe the bathroom


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mike said:


> But in reality most of us are healthy and we have only had one death in the U.S.


If i am not mistaken the 1 death was from someone brought here from Mexico.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

The high school down the street has been closed for a week with a confirmed case.
My infant son/wife and myself just got over a nasty flu a week ago. Who knows what strain it was.
We are not doing anything different than we would when the flu bug starts going around seasonaly.

Thank God the media doesn't have worse things to exploit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To avoid Swine flu do not do the following.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> To avoid Swine flu do not do the following.


LMAO! Thank you for that right about now!

Anyone notice how this swine flu 'EPIDEMIC' of only a few HUNDRED cases has taken the attention off the economic woes of the country? Possibly a political plot????? Nah. Sorry, the koolaid was going to my head, I'm better now. Carry on.............


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I swear, I think you're all half nuts!









If you think I'm paranoid, you should've heard seen this family out at the ball field last night! They're homeschooled and don't really socialize with us anyway, but wore the masks and made me feel like I had cooties! The mother says it was because the kids have asthma....ah, hello, who's kid doesn't???

The 2 who have it in my town went to Cancun and one of their daughters goes to HS with my son. The HS called all parents to say "DON'T PANIC!!" HA!

BTW, I'm also a nut case for flu shots. I actually cried one time 5 years ago when there was shortage and my doctor said he had none for the kids. Maybe I'll skip the shot net year and just ask for Prozac...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I swear, I think you're all half nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I for one am about 3/4 of the way to total looney. But that's just me.

All kidding aside, I'm hoping and praying that this flu is quickly contained and we don't find ourselves smack dab in the middle of world wide chaos. In the meantime, I pacify myself with twisted humor! Lucky for me, there's plenty to be found at Outbackers!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Maybe I'll skip the shot net year and just ask for Prozac...


That there is funny!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My niece is in Junior High in Lewiston, Idaho and said that when they get to to school they have to run their hands through a soapy solution of some sort and drip dry ??????? No confirmed cases in that town so not sure why they are doing that.

I am avid hand washer anyway after I come home from anywhere and usually before I leave Walmart, etc. I open public bathroom doors with the paper towels I use to dry my hands. I don't plan to change how I do things but also don't plan to step it up unless the flu hits here.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

puffer said:


> Hmmm,i just went to Mexico and now im feeling ill..........Anyone want to go camping this weekend with me?


Sure, if you brought some Beer back with you. (Tequila would also be ok)









Lots of Hype for sure. Of course since the media is going to be hyped up about something, I guess this one isn't too bad of a choice.

I got that picture that Andy posted via e-mail yesterday. My first thought was that somewhere there's a father who was in trouble for taking the picture rather than moving the child








(I can speak from experience after snapping a picture of a friend's child knawing on a rawhide dog bone when she was a baby... Just wait until I pull that out for her High school graduation party...







)

Ok, everyone relax. And if you can't, just find a nice quiet place away from crowds to go camping...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My company manufactures face masks so I have been a little busy this week


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would agree that the media is making a big deal out of this, and probably blowing it well out of proportion, I would expect no less. On the other hand, when I see agencies like the CDC and governments worldwide approaching the situation the way they are, it does give one pause. My feeling is this is not your everyday 'flu', and we should not pass it off lightly.
> 
> I would also agree with what others have said about how many people in the U.S. die of the 'flu' each year, and Andy's assessment of the reality of that statistic and the difference between it and our current circumstance is probably pretty accurate.
> 
> ...


I agree. If this was a fairly benign virus, we wouldn't be hearing as much about it as we are - especially considering all the other causes for concern around the world right now (economy, terrorism, etc.). And I just read in the Peoria paper this morning that the CDC delivered a truckload of "anti-viral" medication - I suspect Tamiflu - at one of the local hospitals. They don't usually do that kind of stuff for something that is of little concern.

All the signs are that this thing could explode, if officials are not vigilant and nip it in the bud when it first appears somewhere. Sounds like it is easily transmitted and can be deadly to most people, if left untreated.

So please, folks, don't blow this off as just another media hype thing. It wouldn't be getting so much attention if it wasn't deserving.

Mike


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm not too worried about whatever is going around right now. What worries me is that in the past when there were bad pandemic flu outbreaks it started out mild in the spring and then a few months later the virus mutated into a more virulent form which struck in the fall. This will probably blow over in the next few weeks but if they come up with a shot make sure you get it before the next flu season hits.

History is a pretty good teacher if we just take the time to learn.

Should be a good summer for camping whatever happens.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

[quote name='MJRey' date='May 2 2009, 01:27 AM' post='343057']
I'm not too worried about whatever is going around right now. What worries me is that in the past when there were bad pandemic flu outbreaks it started out mild in the spring and then a few months later the virus mutated into a more virulent form which struck in the fall. This will probably blow over in the next few weeks but if they come up with a shot make sure you get it before the next flu season hits.

Wait a minute! I thought you were all going to reassure me that it was okay?!?!!? NET FLU SEASON?!?!? FALL?!?!?!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

_My first thought was that somewhere there's a father who was in trouble for taking the picture rather than moving the child







_

Speaking as a mom, you are sooooo right.... I have to admit that this comment made me laugh harder than the picture did....


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

This Flu seems to have been a false alarm but at least it got the Gov't employees off there a#[email protected]$ for for a few days! that alone has to be worth something!









What does concern me was a article I read in National Geographic Magazine that was talking about the fact that when they found some frozen bodies from a northern expedition at the time of the Spanish Flu in 1918, you remember that one from the history books, 40,000,000 people died. They dug up these bodies and were excited about the fact that they found some frozen Spanish Flu virus, they hoped that they could clone it or even revive it?
Does this not sound a little dangerous to others or is it just me! Maybe I read Jurassic Park to many times or to many books all together but I don't trust them to clone the most deadly virus know to man and play with it! In today's standards, the Spanish Flu would have killed 400,000,000 people, I know that they are just trying to come up with a antivirus, but this is the same Gov't that can't account for hundreds of pounds of Uranium that is some how gone missing?

Oh and by the way I am not talking about the Canadian Gov't or the USA Gov't I am talking about the new Russian Gov't!


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats it... I am packing up the outback and going WAY up north... I read a book once that always makes me shiver when I read about pandemics... It was called "The Last Canadian"... try reading it some time.

I bet if you were to try and buy those 6 month supplies of food and water on the internet right now they are a little backed up on orders.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What does concern me was a article I read in National Geographic Magazine that was talking about the fact that when they found some frozen bodies from a northern expedition at the time of the Spanish Flu in 1918, you remember that one from the history books, 40,000,000 people died. They dug up these bodies and were excited about the fact that they found some frozen Spanish Flu virus, they hoped that they could clone it or even revive it?
> Does this not sound a little dangerous to others or is it just me! Maybe I read Jurassic Park to many times or to many books all together but I don't trust them to clone the most deadly virus know to man and play with it! In today's standards, the Spanish Flu would have killed 400,000,000 people, I know that they are just trying to come up with a antivirus, but this is the same Gov't that can't account for hundreds of pounds of Uranium that is some how gone missing?


Too bad it's not the Spanish *fly* virus! Now that'd be something.









BTW, just heard they closed some of the local schools here until May 11.

Mark

UPDATE: Newspaper this morning confirmed 8 cases of swine flu in my grandkids' grade school. Schools remain closed all this week.


----------

